# crate training regression



## rileysmommy (Jan 4, 2010)

So I brought my five month old maltese bichon puppy home for good last night. For the past two and a half months, he had been living at my boyfriend's apartment (where I pretty much live at as well). But yesterday, we finally decided to transition him into living at my mom's house (where I am "officially" staying) and where he will probably live until I get my own place.

Anyway, last night for the first time in almost three months, he cried in his crate all through the night. He hasn't done that since the first day we bought him home. I am using the same crate, crate pad, toys, etc but it didn't seem to help. I tried laying down in front of the crate but that seemed to agitate him more. He pawed and pawed at the door. So as a last resort, I put him in our laundry room where there was a door so it would muffle his crying a little. Was able to get a total of 2 hours of sleep 

I understand that the change of environment brought this on. My question is do you think I'll have to start over with the crate training? At my boyfriend's place, he was making it though the night, only crying when he had to eliminate. I really really hope this passes because I can't take another sleepless night like this and function like a human being at work!

Also, in the future, every time I stay the night at my boyfriend's he will come with me. (Approx. one weekend a month). He has another crate and set of toys at his place. Do you think this will only serve to confuse him?


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

you cant handle him crying all night? think about what he has to go through. decide where hes going to stay and stop carting him all over every night. puppies need structure. if you want a dog you need to sacrifice a bit to make things work.


----------



## rileysmommy (Jan 4, 2010)

GreatDaneMom said:


> you cant handle him crying all night? think about what he has to go through. decide where hes going to stay and stop carting him all over every night. puppies need structure. if you want a dog you need to sacrifice a bit to make things work.


Maybe that came out wrong. I can't handle him crying all night when I have to be at work at five in the morning the next day. And yes, I understand that puppies need structure but extenuating circumstances prevented me from bringing him home sooner (her house was undergoing rennovations). I tried my best to make his transition as smooth as possible.

And no, I am not carting him all over every night. He will be with me at my boyfriend's place about one weekend a month. He is staying at my mom's house the rest of the time with me.


----------



## momtoharley (Jan 2, 2010)

I can understand the need for sleep (I posted about similar issues recently--sleep deprivation is devastating for me).

I think it will get better--hopefully quickly, since the pup had been doing so well at your boyfriend's house. Just make sure you do not reinforce the whining. Make sure he is quiet before you get him out of the crate. If you let him whine for an hour, then go get him while he's still whining--you will teach him to whine for longer and longer periods of time.


----------



## Maura (Mar 17, 2009)

Take him out for some exercise before bed. Really get him to stretch his legs and get tired out. He'll whine for a little then fall asleep. I'd also bait the crate with a couple of very small treats or kibble. His crate is next to your bed normally?


----------



## rileysmommy (Jan 4, 2010)

No, his crate is not next to my bed. We had found (even at my boyfriend's place) that he did better when crated in a room by himself. Otherwise, every little movement from us from the bed woke him up and caused him to whine a little. We had him crated in the living room at his place for the past two and a half months without any problems. Now at my mom's place, I tried putting him in my room but that didn't appease the crying so I put the crate back in the kitchen downstairs where we usually hang out during the day anyway.

Also, a little update: I posted this topic yesterday and as of last night, he still cried but will less intensity and it sounded more attention-seeking than terrified. He finally stopped crying at 2:30 in the morning too as opposed to the whole night ruckus the night before. I see some very slow improvement it's giving me some hope that he will adjust to his new home soon.


----------

